# Anyone here who doesn't want to be in a relationship?



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

It seems like every other thread is about pining for affection and a significant other, which I could relate to in the past but for now and for the foreseeable future I don't want a relationship or any major attachments. I've just gradually started caring less and less over time with every relationship seeming to have an expiration date.. I don't attempt to start anything anymore, and if something does happen I keep it strictly about sex.

So who else is like this? and at what point are you just becoming a cold person? I feel like past experiences have left me pretty disconnected from people and its only getting worse.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

If I found the right person, I would absolutely be in a relationship. But I take relationships very seriously now, and I would only do it if I saw REAL potential. I've been single and dating for the past 6 or 7 months and I haven't found that person yet, but I'm being patient. I don't think I'm becoming cold, I just think I'm not jumping into something with someone who I know isn't going to complete me.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been feeling this way lately. I don't feel now is the right time to start a romantic relationship, even though I do crave the biological urges. I'm not sure when that will change either, if ever. Having no experience in the area, it is hard to say.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't actively want a boyfriend right now, but if I happened to find the right guy, I wouldn't turn down the opportunity. I'm in the "whatever happens, happens" mindset as of now.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't want a relationship, maybe just someone to be with once and a while but not spend all my time with to where it gets serious. I don't really want anyone to care about or to care about me.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I have the occasional longing for an intimate partner but overall I'd have to say I'd rather be single, I don't want to damage someone else's life with all the baggage that comes with being involved with me, heh.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

I never did, then I thought I meat an amazing guy, he hurt me more than anyone so far, so no, back to square one. I would just rather have myself and my dogs to worry about than someone else. Plus I trust people like 0-5% so its pointless.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've felt this way for a while.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I became cold, and near a-sexual after my first love. I shut everyone out, because I was scared of getting hurt so deeply again.

As time progressed though, I felt like trying again.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Elad said:


> I feel like past experiences have left me pretty disconnected from people and its only getting worse.


I can feel myself becoming this way as well, even though I have zero relationship experience whatsoever.

So in that sense I feel your pain, as it were.


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

I think I'm reaching to that point.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't want to be in one at all,I am better off on my own anyway. I have a feeling that's the way its ment to be for me.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

It's not so much that I don't want to be in a relationship, it's more that nobody wants to be in a relationship with me. Also I can't get just no strings sex either, if you can then all power to you Elad. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't need affection or a significant other to rely on and I don't think it's cold. I think it's getting to the point of being cold if you meet someone you really like and respect (basically love) but still don't have any interest in anything other than sex.

Now I am going to talk at length about myself, so disregard this if you wish.
I would prefer a friends with benefits situation but I've made that clear to a few guys and they have all gotten emotional and wanted more. If I had a sexual relationship I would want it to include actually respecting or at least liking the person, but I want to avoid all the neediness and company and jealousy and having to care for another person that comes with a committed relationship. If that sounds bad, I can't make myself care about someone, and I think a lot of people in committed relationships care less than they would have their partners think.

I think the people who are looking for relationships and aren't at all picky are the cold ones. People so often seem to jump into relationships and act like it's all or nothing as soon as they feel a little infatuated. Maybe I've just had too many experiences with unrealistic guys like that. I don't want a relationship with someone thoughtless enough to be telling me that they want to spend the rest of their life with me a week after meeting me. People seem to think that kind of thing is romantic. I think it's cruel and demonstrates an unrealistic approach to relationships that's really problematic. People have told me it's cold to think that way, but I think it's far more romantic to have strong feelings for someone and be realistic and thoughtful about those feelings and the person, than it is to spout meaningless nonsense that sounds good.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

rymo said:


> If I found the right person, I would absolutely be in a relationship. But I take relationships very seriously now, and I would only do it if I saw REAL potential.


This, pretty much. I do desire companionship and intimacy, but I don't want to be in a relationship just for the sake of being in a relationship. The person and the circumstances would really have to be perfect.

Basically, I'm open to a relationship if something happens to develop organically with the right person, but I don't see myself ever actively doing anything to try to get into a relationship--i.e., I can't see myself making a dating profile, or making a habit of hitting on people or asking people out, or allowing myself to be fixed up, or anything like that. I just don't think I'll ever have the patience or the energy for anything resembling an active dating life. So, I'm pretty much just leaving things up to random chance. If something happens, great. If not, that's ok too. I don't feel like trying to force anything. It would cause me more stress than it would be worth.

And in any case, not being in a relationship is very low on the list of things not right with my life right now. Given my current circumstances, I don't know how a relationship (at least not the kind I would want to be in) would even be feasible.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm currently not interested in any relationships, but I'm not cold towards them at all. I try hard to not let past disappointments make me bitter, because in the end all you're really doing is punishing yourself from receiving the love you want by pushing others away. I don't think anyone deserves to be my rebound lol as well, so that's a good reason. I'm fairly traditional when it comes to relationships, I take it fairly seriously and I know realistically right now, I need to get my priorities sorted out. It sounds cliche but I do need to go 'find myself' and ensuring that I love my life and myself first so I can set the stage to have a healthier relationship in the future. At the moment, I have other priorities and I just wouldn't be able to commit emotionally or anything at all to another person and I would never do casual sex.

I think it's vital after relationships that people take time to reflect and examine themselves and the relationship itself, because if we don't learn from our past, we're more likely to repeat the same story just with a new character. It's not just about finding the right person, but being the right person.



Fruitcake said:


> People so often seem to jump into relationships and act like it's all or nothing as soon as they feel a little infatuated. Maybe I've just had too many experiences with unrealistic guys like that. I don't want a relationship with someone thoughtless enough to be telling me that they want to spend the rest of their life with me a week after meeting me. People seem to think that kind of thing is romantic. I think it's cruel and demonstrates an unrealistic approach to relationships that's really problematic. People have told me it's cold to think that way, but I think it's far more romantic to have strong feelings for someone and be realistic and thoughtful about those feelings and the person, than it is to spout meaningless nonsense that sounds good.


I agree with this and don't believe it's cold perspective - just realistic and more for self-protection. The people who will say anything for a selfish gain or just people who genuinely are too caught up in the highs of the honeymoon phase. I think it's cruel that people do that, because they don't care for the consequences of the other person - the one who would actually believe it and become attached and ends up hurt. Or if they genuinely feel so strongly that quickly, it makes me question if they just love the idea of love, and not the person because I think to love a person takes a while to know.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Well said.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Not just for the sake of being in a relationship. I'd be surprised if I even found someone interesting enough to fall for again. Also, I should probably care more about _my own life_ before I invest in a serious relationship again.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Elad said:


> It seems like every other thread is about pining for affection and a significant other, which I could relate to in the past but for now and for the foreseeable future I don't want a relationship or any major attachments. I've just gradually started caring less and less over time with every relationship seeming to have an expiration date.. I don't attempt to start anything anymore, and if something does happen I keep it strictly about sex.
> 
> So who else is like this? and at what point are you just becoming a cold person? I feel like past experiences have left me pretty disconnected from people and its only getting worse.


LIES.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Not really. I'm not looking ( like not looking at dating sites anymore). Like someone else said whatever happens. I'm honestly scared so don't know how that will work with relationships. It just seems a lot of people here just "need" it. I don't get that.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Not really. I'm not looking ( like not looking at dating sites anymore). Like someone else said whatever happens. I'm honestly scared so don't know how that will work with relationships. It just seems a lot of people here just "need" it. I don't get that.


Just from my impressions it's for several reasons. It seems like relationships are glorified to be something out of the movies, as if there aren't other types of relationships out there, like unhealthy, toxic, abusive relationships. I can understand especially if you've never personally experienced it let alone have friends who you could live vicariously through, that their perspective on relationships seems idealized IMO. Because of this view, people seem to think being in a relationship will somehow cure them or at least help alleviate their SA or depression or at least validate their self-worth. Relationships won't "cure" any of it, perhaps alleviate, but it still requires the individual to actually actively work on it, otherwise, you're just a person with SA/depression whose in a relationship. All that's changed is your status lol xD. Not only that, but being in a relationship brings on a whole new set of complicated issues so if anything, it can really exacerbate existing issues, especially if your partner is a dick. Will it help validate if they're attractive or self-worth in general? I think temporarily, but to base it on something external means you could lose it at any time. So when that happens, their self-worth could either be seriously damaged because they've been rejected or they take the experience positively. Last but not least, I think they're trying to fill a void, but I think that being in a relationship only 'masks' it, but to really fill it requires self-love. That's just my general impression from what I see. Oh and sex/companionship since there seems to be lots of lonely people too who don't want casual sex.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

pineapplebun said:


> Just from my impressions it's for several reasons. It seems like relationships are glorified to be something out of the movies, as if there aren't other types of relationships out there, like unhealthy, toxic, abusive relationships. I can understand especially if you've never personally experienced it let alone have friends who you could live vicariously through, that their perspective on relationships seems idealized IMO. Because of this view, people seem to think being in a relationship will somehow cure them or at least help alleviate their SA or depression or at least validate their self-worth. Relationships won't "cure" any of it, perhaps alleviate, but it still requires the individual to actually actively work on it, otherwise, you're just a person with SA/depression whose in a relationship. All that's changed is your status lol xD. Not only that, but being in a relationship brings on a whole new set of complicated issues so if anything, it can really exacerbate existing issues, especially if your partner is a dick. Will it help validate if they're attractive or self-worth in general? I think temporarily, but to base it on something external means you could lose it at any time. So when that happens, their self-worth could either be seriously damaged because they've been rejected or they take the experience positively. Last but not least, I think they're trying to fill a void, but I think that being in a relationship only 'masks' it, but to really fill it requires self-love. That's just my general impression from what I see. Oh and sex/companionship since there seems to be lots of lonely people too who don't want casual sex.


Totally agree! And they are so young.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Barette said:


> I don't want a relationship, maybe just someone to be with once and a while but not spend all my time with to where it gets serious. I don't really want anyone to care about or to care about me.


This is how I feel, though I wasn't so cynical at 18. Things will happen!



DenizenOfDespair said:


> I have the occasional longing for an intimate partner but overall I'd have to say I'd rather be single, I don't want to damage someone else's life with all the baggage that comes with being involved with me, heh.


Bingo. No one should have to deal with my problems but me, it is my burden, plus getting into explaining everything.



MNM said:


> I never did, then I thought I meat an amazing guy, he hurt me more than anyone so far, so no, back to square one. I would just rather have myself and my dogs to worry about than someone else. Plus I trust people like 0-5% so its pointless.


Well you have dogs... they are better than people. 



pita said:


> I've felt this way for a while.


Obligatory quote and highfive?



Canucklehead said:


> I became cold, and near a-sexual after my first love. I shut everyone out, because I was scared of getting hurt so deeply again.
> 
> As time progressed though, I felt like trying again.


Sounds very familiar, although I haven't had sex with a cat-lady. How long until your mindset changed?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I can feel myself becoming this way as well, even though I have zero relationship experience whatsoever.
> 
> So in that sense I feel your pain, as it were.


All it takes is one person, one time and your feelings can change though. Keep watching The Notebook and Seredipity to keep in touch, maybe even throw Marley and Me in there. 



tea111red said:


> i don't really want one. the main reasons are because:
> 
> 1. i'm too moody.
> 2. i don't want anyone meeting my family EVER. they'll ruin everything.
> ...


Well if you're happy then I guess its not a big deal, but all of those things can be worked on.



FeelNothing said:


> I think I'm reaching to that point.


Good, good.. let the independence flow through you.



Jigirk said:


> It's not so much that I don't want to be in a relationship, it's more that nobody wants to be in a relationship with me. Also I can't get just no strings sex either, if you can then all power to you Elad. Do what makes you happy.














Fruitcake said:


> I don't need affection or a significant other to rely on and I don't think it's cold. I think it's getting to the point of being cold if you meet someone you really like and respect (basically love) but still don't have any interest in anything other than sex.
> 
> Now I am going to talk at length about myself, so disregard this if you wish.
> I would prefer a friends with benefits situation but I've made that clear to a few guys and they have all gotten emotional and wanted more. If I had a sexual relationship I would want it to include actually respecting or at least liking the person, but I want to avoid all the neediness and company and jealousy and having to care for another person that comes with a committed relationship. If that sounds bad, I can't make myself care about someone, and I think a lot of people in committed relationships care less than they would have their partners think.
> ...


Amen, I wholeheartedly agree. I've been on both sides and I know what I want and don't want now.



probably offline said:


> Not just for the sake of being in a relationship. I'd be surprised if I even found someone interesting enough to fall for again. Also, I should probably care more about _my own life_ before I invest in a serious relationship again.


Never invest much more than the other person, once that happens you're forked.



visualkeirockstar said:


> LIES.


Interdasting..


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

pineapplebun said:


> I'm currently not interested in any relationships, but I'm not cold towards them at all. I try hard to not let past disappointments make me bitter, because in the end all you're really doing is punishing yourself from receiving the love you want by pushing others away. I don't think anyone deserves to be my rebound lol as well, so that's a good reason. I'm fairly traditional when it comes to relationships, I take it fairly seriously and I know realistically right now, I need to get my priorities sorted out. It sounds cliche but I do need to go 'find myself' and ensuring that I love my life and myself first so I can set the stage to have a healthier relationship in the future. At the moment, I have other priorities and I just wouldn't be able to commit emotionally or anything at all to another person and I would never do casual sex.
> 
> I think it's vital after relationships that people take time to reflect and examine themselves and the relationship itself, because if we don't learn from our past, we're more likely to repeat the same story just with a new character. It's not just about finding the right person, but being the right person.


Great post and too true, we need to reflect and take time to learn but not make the mindset a self fulfilling prophecy of staying alone and unattached.



pineapplebun said:


> Just from my impressions it's for several reasons...


Most people on sas who constantly talk of needing a relationship have their heads in the clouds and planned out like a romantic movie setting, which is normal I guess if all your experience with them revolves around fantasy rather than reality.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I personally feel it's best not to get into a relationship until you've at least attempted to get your life in some sort or order and have tried to better yourself.

I have a LONG way to go before I get to that point.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I've never had the desire to be in a relationship. I'm in one now, but I think I'll be okay if I were alone for the rest of my life.

I wish more folks here would stop putting themselves down for not having a girlfriend or boyfriend!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't want a relationship.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I _never_ want to be in one but they're unstoppable occurrences.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've always been single, and if that is how my life will lead, so be it.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

curious bump


----------



## watermelonn (Jul 27, 2014)

So far my experience in the field of relationships have been more about trying to fill emptiness, tried to get my ego stroked and to get experience in general to seem more competent in the eyes of others - not about that I would've found someone I immensely cared about (which relationships should be all about...).

My guess is, the next time I will find someone interesting, I want to keep things very light to see if there _really _is compatibility between us. And that means no rules for both of us, no official relationship agreements or any kind of expectations.

I'm not cold, just reserved and not trusting of anyone (not even myself).


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Yes. I'm not cut out for relationships. I think I'm much happier single but with close friends.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, lets put it this way. 

I enjoy 'the idea of having a relationship.' On the other hand I doubt my capacities to communicate with a potential partner & go through the emotional roller coaster. I think that as I am right now, a relationship would most likely cause me more harm than good. The last thing I need is a breakup/rejection which would completely tear my self-esteem apart once again.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I still think it's best that I'm alone for now.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I haven't been seeking, I can't say I'd turn down a good match. Trust is difficult with people I don't know very well or don't consider to have good intentions, but when I actually do adore someone then _not_ trusting them and believing the best of them seems ridiculous. Like asking me to punch a puppy.

If I didn't believe they were reasonable, ethical people who cared about me then I wouldn't have a thing for them in the first place. I'm cynical about people in general because experience has soundly beaten my idealism, but I can be convinced when it comes to individuals. I do have a thing for someone who's a moral tightwad and judges himself more harshly than anyone else, including for the things he thinks. Not someone to fear.

Maybe that's naive.

I don't want "sex" or "a relationship", though. I don't miss those two things, but I do miss "what could be" with people I come to care for. If anything, time has just narrowed the range of people I trust and connect with - not the desire.


----------



## Erimitis (Mar 9, 2014)

Here.no interest anymore for anything romantic/sexual
Single for life


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd rather find a friend with benefits to honest, or find a random girl I'm attracted to that lets me have sex with her for free. A stable long term loving relationship would be great though, but I have little to offer in the way of money and I don't have a good job or my own place. So no sane woman would give me a chance living as I am at this age. None of the things I mentioned will happen for me anyway.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Elad said:


> curious bump


Curiously, have your views changed on this over the past 2 years?

I've felt of late, been meeting people on dates but I was just "eh" about it all and pretty much felt as per your OP, however then I met someone who I just clicked with and it changed my views completely. So at least for me it was down to just not meeting anyone who made me feel anything special and I took that as simply being how it is and how it would be until I settled for "good enough", however now I have realised that not to be the case.


----------



## Earendil (Jun 1, 2014)

Nope. I don't think it would work for me.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm sort of caught in between wanting a relationship to bring a new dimension to my life and not wanting one because I'm not sure I could handle the emotional side of a serious relationship. Also, as selfish as this makes me sound, I hate the idea of being tied down and having to take another person's considerations into account when deciding what to do with my free time. I have enough of that at the moment living with my parents. I just want some time to make my own decisions without the input of others.

Unfortunately, I have recently found that my urge for sex is getting stronger (I sort of thought it would begin to tail off after 25 but nope. It seems to be getting worse.). I just can't see myself having any sex outside of a relationship though. Nothing to do with personal values or anything, I just don't see it happening due to various reasons (particularly my fears causing me to need to know someone well before I do anything physical with them. It's not easy to find someone like that when you don't have a social circle through which you can meet new people! :b).

So, unless I can get over my silly reactions towards the idea of casual sex, I'm having to choose between finding a relationship just to get some (which is a really crappy, selfish and potentially harmful reason to form a relationship with someone) or avoiding relationships altogether and having to endure constant sexual frustration. Damn hormones!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Curiously, have your views changed on this over the past 2 years?
> 
> I've felt of late, been meeting people on dates but I was just "eh" about it all and pretty much felt as per your OP, however then I met someone who I just clicked with and it changed my views completely. So at least for me it was down to just not meeting anyone who made me feel anything special and I took that as simply being how it is and how it would be until I settled for "good enough", however now I have realised that not to be the case.


I'm... not really sure.

I've kind of deprived myself of any meaningful relationships over the last 16 or so months, sex or more, which probably isn't too healthy. I do get cravings for affection every now and then, but I tend to try and keep my head and think of it similar to craving some chocolate at the supermarket. I might want it right now because sugar and its been a while, but I don't need it, its a waste. Not really sure where I'm going with this, excuse me since its 3:57am. :b

I will change though... I think ... just need to stop this fatalism thinking, stop thinking realistic/pessimistic as the same things and watch more romance movies.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't have the appropriate skills to keep a person interested in a relationship with me. I just find the whole idea of a relationship exhausting to even think about.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I will just start attempting to have a serious relationship after 30. I think most people before that age are still pretty whor3, from what I've seen.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes and no, like with anything else.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I've sometimes pondered this due to bad past experiences which almost put me off. But I'd rather not let external influences decide my own fate for me, whichever avenue that may be in my life.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think you tend to get more cynical and jaded the more relationships/hookups you have.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I miss the intimacy a lot(among many other things), I'm not gonna lie. And I'm talking about the emotional intimacy, most of all. I've had the real **** and know what it feels like. But, I don't want to be in a relationship again until I'm at a place in my life where I feel better about myself and what I'm doing with it, otherwise I'll feel unworthy and insecure. I don't know if that day will come or not. I'm definitely not interested in being with someone just to avoid being alone.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

I've been deliberately single for years. Not that I've had much say in the matter I suppose. 

If the perfect girl came along I would turn her down as I wouldn't want to disappoint her.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Go MGTOW.






There's very little to be gotten from relationships with women now. Feminism has ruined them. The state has disproportionately favoured gynocentrism well beyond natural breaking point, well into female privilige, whilst making women unnacountable for their terrible behaviour. Past sex and physical intimacy, you really aren't missing much. Save yourself a life of begging to and orbiting around women. You can live on like a quarter of what you otherwise would. Won't get divorce screwed. You can concentrate on your own happiness, intellectual and spiritual fulfilment instead of looking after emotional children in adults bodies.


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

It depends on my mood. A good chunk of the time I prefer to be alone and hate being around other people.


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've very picky and still often pining about my ex of four years (also my first love) so "no". It's been 11 months, but I'm still very closed off emotionally and compare everyone to him and still see him everywhere and think of him constantly. I say his name to my sister at least 10 times a day in conversation - I think of things in context of what he would think about things or say, because I'm still trying to keep him alive in my life in some way.

It feels likes he's passed away and it's a scary feeling to feel like that's the end of the memories you will make. There are no pictures left to be developed. At this point I feel very empty and like I'm living life in "standby mode" and wishing to "rewind" when what I need to do is mentally "fast-forward". Sorry for all the metaphorical language.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

low said:


> Go MGTOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are incredibly sexist and misogynistic, and I don't know why similar posters get perma banned while you continue to spew stuff like this _continuously_. Take a break, Jesus. Eat a 'it's not for girls' Yorkie or something :lol

Oh wait, no sorry, feminism ruined that didn't it? :') because it was unpc? My apologies.

Looks like I'll just have to deal *listens to girls just wanna have fun, while members of my male harem fetch me lemonade to drink*

That video is disgusting.


----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

"Doesn't want to be" is a bit drastic. I'm not actively looking. I don't think I need self-fulfillment that way. But if it happens, it happens. I know it could be fun, but I also know it brings with it "burdens" I could do without.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Sometimes I'm not even sure. There are times when I want to be with a girl in a relationship but then I think back to the past and that while there were good moments, it was also highly stressful for me as well.

I like my alone time and being in a relationship would definitely take a lot of that away. You have social commitments like talking on the phone, planning dates, going out on said dates, worrying about different things, etc.

But then again I get tired of being single and lonely sometimes. :stu


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You are incredibly sexist and misogynistic, and I don't know why similar posters get perma banned while you continue to spew stuff like this _continuously_. Take a break, Jesus. Eat a 'it's not for girls' Yorkie or something :lol
> 
> Oh wait, no sorry, feminism ruined that didn't it? :') because it was unpc? My apologies.


It's not misogynistic to call out terrible female behaviour and feminism. Maybe if women and feminists actually listened to genuine criticisms, of which there are dozens of valid ones, instead of the instant knee-jerk invalidation, and hiding behind 'misogynist!' as soon as anyone criticises female behaviour; they would improve more peoples lives. Women are by most part in comparison to men: hugely unnacountable for their actions. There is very little on the whole awareness of self. A victimhood pillow, too easy to fall back on. This disrupts their genuine spiritual and intellectual development and directly ruines many mens lives.

And yes they did. So there you go.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Looks like I'll just have to deal *listens to girls just wanna have fun, while members of my male harem fetch me lemonade to drink*
> 
> That video is disgusting.


Do you know even fat, like supersize 'BBW's' with horrible attitudes and very little self control or basically any much good or virtue about their character: can lie on their back and get paid for sex for a living? Dirt and stained skin under their folds and all...and be worshipped for that?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

low said:


> It's not misogynistic to call out terrible female behaviour and feminism. Maybe if women and feminists actually listened to genuine criticisms, of which there are dozens of valid ones, instead of the instant knee-jerk invalidation, and hiding behind 'misogynist!' as soon as anyone criticises female behaviour; they would improve more peoples lives. Women are by most part in comparison to men: hugely unnacountable for their actions. There is very little on the whole awareness of self. A victimhood pillow, too easy to fall back on. This disrupts their genuine spiritual and intellectual development and directly ruines many mens lives.
> 
> And yes they did. So there you go.
> 
> Do you know even fat, like supersize 'BBW's' with horrible attitudes and very little self control or basically any much good or virtue about their character: can lie on their back and get paid for sex for a living? Dirt and stained skin under their folds and all...and be worshipped for that?


OK all men are jerks who only care about sex and are emotionless robots. It's really creepy and gross how they all have this obsession with sex they can't control because they are biologically programmed to sleep with as many women as possible. How can we rely on men to be in leadership positions when all they ever think about is sex, and women and- oh no wait that's ****ing sexist and over generalising. Just like your comments and that video.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK all men are jerks who only care about sex and are emotionless robots. It's really creepy and gross how they all have this obsession with sex they can't control because they are biologically programmed to sleep with as many women as possible. How can we rely on men to be in leadership positions when all they ever think about is sex, and women and- oh no wait that's ****ing sexist and over generalising. Just like your comments and that video.


Look at the statistics Persephone. Women generally tend to hide behind NAWALT and what's in common rhetoric 'there are cases on the media constantly' , 'But I know a..!' type bias. Sure you'd think that if that is all you ever go off of. Statistics really do not lie. And nor are they saying 'all women are like that' but there's this wall of invalidation whenever we men cite these kind of things. As I've said before, if you look at dating studies, stats: you will find most women go for extraversion, money, things, stuff, job title and height. And it's just 'Well I'm not like that!' You may not be but the statistics are saying more women are like that than not. There is little no active engaging in this problem from feminists, women. And furthermore it's like 'You're a sexist for generalising!'. So even though in general...statistics show...you are a bigot or a sexist for pointing this out. You are almost all - like the vast majority totally about yourselves. Gynocentric. And you may think I'm trolling but most serious mens issues right now are due to feminism, a direct consequence of its ideology and reach. And there's hardly any mainstream or political voice for men, because politicians, celebs won't (understandably but not acceptably) dare say anything against feminism which is 'just womens rights'. Just womens rights to be priviliged, to get special treatment, to divorce screw you, to take your kids away, to financial destroy you, to not be accountable for any wrongdoing. It makes women adult children. Morally half decent people own up for their stupid crap and mistakes, and learn from them. Try to teach their kids not to do the same. The second reason is that people don't in general give a crap about men: partly because of gynocentric feminism.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> If you actually cared about the **** you talk about over and over again, you'd find a way to get your point across that wasn't going to appeal to exactly no women ever.


Nope. Tried all that at first. Scratching around and being as PC as possible. Polite. Non-personal. Framed non-direct. I remember my first post here on SAS regarding feminism, and it was basically all shaming rhetoric and insults, character destruction. Women need to change regarding criticism - of female behaviour and feminism. Not men in general. Oh, and I don't generally write aimed at women now or try to change their minds. They're a lost cause *. Hence: MGTOW.

*NAWALT.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> But you don't actually care about change, you don't actually want women to change to suit your ideals, you just want a target to moan about continuously.


Says she who moans each time I post =D

and [email protected] Good one.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

low said:


> Nope. Tried all that at first. Scratching around and being as PC as possible. Polite. Non-personal. Framed non-direct. I remember my first post here on SAS regarding feminism, and it was basically all shaming rhetoric and insults, character destruction. Women need to change regarding criticism - of female behaviour and feminism. Not men in general. Oh, and I don't generally write aimed at women now or try to change their minds. They're a lost cause *. Hence: MGTOW.
> 
> *NAWALT.


What is the actual problem with female behaviour and feminism? I didn't really understand it from your posts in this thread.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

low said:


> Says she who moans each time I post =D
> 
> and [email protected] Good one.


I've addressed your posts like maybe three times, and you have tons, so hardly every time. I didn't say you were a troll either :con not sure where you got that from. I believe you believe the stuff you post. Unless you're trying to tell me something?



low said:


> Nope. Tried all that at first. Scratching around and being as PC as possible. Polite. Non-personal. Framed non-direct. I remember my first post here on SAS regarding feminism, and it was basically all shaming rhetoric and insults, character destruction. Women need to change regarding criticism - of female behaviour and feminism. Not men in general. Oh, and I don't generally write aimed at women now or try to change their minds. They're a lost cause *. Hence: MGTOW.
> 
> *NAWALT.


Well I wouldn't know about that, the only posts from you I've ever seen have been either bringing up feminism (often, though not always, in topics that have nothing to do with the subject,) or criticising all female behaviour in general.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Cenarius said:


> What is the actual problem with female behaviour and feminism? I didn't really understand it from your posts in this thread.


Even though you're taught that we live in a patriarchy and that feminism stands for equality, and that women still need improved equality i.e. feminism: (red pill moment) we actually live far closer in reality to a matriarchy. Feminism is a male hate movement. Society is gynocentric. And women are actually priviliged. Not oppressed.

To be more specific to your question: Feminism ruins womens attitudes and expectations. It encourages male disposability. It does this in many ways, one of which is by encouraging the retainment of old gender roles and cliches which benefit women (think men paying for drinks, meals, buying gifts) whilst demanding so called 'equality' (i.e. privilige).

It encourages misandry by a number of ways. If a group of people is percieved as systematically oppressing you, it is very hard to feel empathy for them, and will often lead to 'justified' hatred and smarminess.

It destroys womens self-agency awareness and similarly sense of conscientiousness by promoting victimhood mindset or professional victimhood - it makes women percieve themselves as unnacountable. It's never womens fault and after all they are oppressed.

It promotes moral and logical inconsistency, sophistry and hypocritical behaviour. We go to school, myself as a white man. Do not be racist. Do not be sexist. Do not discriminate. Treat people equally. Always. Always treat people fairly... ... unless they are white males. Then you can joke about them, create hateful theories, discriminate against them in employment opportunity.

It has created direct problems for mens wellbeing and issues. Feminist ideology has widely influenced law: in many western countries it is mandatory for men to be removed in domestic violence disputes, even if they are the victim. It does not take into account properly false rape allegations or male input/'risk assesement' on rape issues. Instead preferring to accuse 'victim blaming'. Hence previously mentioned removal of female accountability, professional victimhood. Also on law: divorce and family court bias. The system is corrupt: a male financial extraction machine.

It puts women on a pedestal. The media does this by those cliche movies where the emotionally closed guy has to work hard and change himself to be super sensitive to get the special princess of his dreams and open his heart. Thereby sending mixed messages. Women do not appreciate sensitive guys. They want men to agree with them. If they liked or wanted sensitive guys they would not flame you when you called their b.s. or shame you when you criticised their bad behaviour. E.g. affirmative action/positive discrimination is sexism and racism - against mostly white men. This is blindingly obvious. Yet somehow granting women none-meritocracy based job placement isn't an assault on liberty. E.g. a sex quota: 4 women, 6 men. 7th interview is the first woman. The man is far superior in every way for agruments sake, credentially. Apparently that's not sexism and it's fair. And you're a sexist is you complain. There are so many arguments against feminism based on simple logic in similar form. I laboured this point but basically women do not like sensitive guys despite they say they do, because if they did they would appreciate your sensitive reasoning and spotting things like that. What they think of as sensitive is basically being emotional and nice to them - only when it benefits them.

So basically you have a generation of psychopathic, children in womens bodies, passive-aggressive, don't understand logic, emotional, don't grasp basic moral consistency time bombs who can potentially divorce screw you and take your wealth and children away with great spite - and feel like they're in the right and justified and noble doing it. Why would any sane man take such dangerous risks?

(NAWALT etc)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I know I'm going to regret this, but mgtow? Nawalt? 

I feel like I'm only going to get stupider upon learning what they are, but I'm curious anyway.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> I know I'm going to regret this, but mgtow? Nawalt?
> 
> I feel like I'm only going to get stupider upon learning what they are, but I'm curious anyway.


Yeah, I feel like I've lost brain cells since coming to this thread. I keep coming back here on this website because I'm lonely and especially today, I've been really anxious and unable to concentrate on anything properly. But there's just too much toxicity here.. -sigh-

mgtow stands for men going their own way, supposedly they're not all sexist but I guess the ones who aren't don't feel the need to rant all the time and draw any considerable attention to themselves. I've found a lot of unpleasant stuff on YouTube.

Nawalt means 'not all women are like this'

Maybe I should abbreviate not all mgtow are sexist to namgtowas

I'm probably going to have to literally destroy my computer and phone soon so I never go on the internet anymore, I'm really tired of dealing/coexisting with sexist men and women. Really, _really _ tired.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Nawalt?


Nine adult women ate lettuce tonight.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

low said:


> Go MGTOW.
> 
> There's very little to be gotten from relationships with women now. Feminism has ruined them. The state has disproportionately favoured gynocentrism well beyond natural breaking point, well into female privilige, whilst making women unnacountable for their terrible behaviour. Past sex and physical intimacy, you really aren't missing much. Save yourself a life of begging to and orbiting around women. You can live on like a quarter of what you otherwise would. Won't get divorce screwed. You can concentrate on your own happiness, intellectual and spiritual fulfilment instead of looking after emotional children in adults bodies.












i'd say its more the insecure and bitter guys on the internet playing iago planting these ideas around women/feminism in your head ruining things.

and hey othello not all of us fall into the beggar orbiter categories, i'm sorry you've had some **** experiences and need to make up reasons as to how its not your fault and just "how woman are" but you need to get a grip or just email direct to dick masterton.

its really really sad to see this garbage getting perpetuated on sas where guys are more susceptible to buying into it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah it's actually quite frightening and I found my jaw in a wide open state by the time I finished reading this page.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Elad said:


> i'd say its more the insecure and bitter guys on the internet playing iago planting these ideas around women/feminism in your head ruining things.
> 
> and hey othello not all of us fall into the beggar orbiter categories, i'm sorry you've had some **** experiences and need to make up reasons as to how its not your fault and just "how woman are" but you need to get a grip or just email direct to dick masterton.
> 
> its really really sad to see this garbage getting perpetuated on sas where guys are more susceptible to buying into it.


Blah blah, self attack, invalidate /shame. Blah blah. *Adds nothing useful.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

And yet you believe the tripe you've spewed is useful? It's detrimental in every aspect and only further feeds what's wrong with attitudes in this world.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

odds are against me 

lets see

minimum wage
worst job ever although I seem to enjoy it
paranoia
insecurities related to physical appearance
emotionally distant 
like to be alone


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

It's not that I don't want to, rather I simply shouldn't. My heart is too small and I'd be in it for the wrong reasons... probably. I can't imagine making someone's life better without eventually hurting them. I'm not long term relationship material, I doubt I ever will be.


----------



## kndrstn (Aug 13, 2014)

since my boyfriend died, i have pretty much called it quits on relationships. He made me take a long look in the mirror, and it was ugly. dont want to go thru such a thing ever again, and dont want to bring my pain on anyone else. good to know this is not just a glorified dating site. looking for info about my condition, and possibly get some insight from others experiences


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think it's so much that I don't want to be in one, it's that I don't know if I'm willing to put the effort into getting and maintaining one.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought we were soulmates </3


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't know if I want to be in one - sure, the chemical high can be wonderful - but really, I don't want an addiction to it. 
I know I won't maintain them and this feeling, so it would be self destructive.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> I thought we were soulmates </3


I totally imagined you saying this as your avatar. hahaha


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I thought I didn't want to be in a relationship but I realized lately that I do. I guess what I don't want to have is a really committed one, one that I know would lead to having to settle down afr)... I'd like to leave it more open ended.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Not interested - not even a passing thought.

Way too f***ed up for anything of the sort. The only kind of girl I'd get on with (or rather, the only kind of girl who would get on with _me_) is someone as f***ed up as I am, and that would probably just create more problems.


----------

